# Text in einer Textbox selektieren



## Luda (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo, ich möchte wenn ein Benutzer in eine Textbox klickt, dass der Text in der Textbox selektiert wird, damit man sofort Änderungen vornehmen kann.

kann mir jemand weitzerhelfen


Gruß

Luda


----------



## Retlaw (3. Februar 2004)

```
Textbox.SelStart = 0 'oder 1?
Textbox.SelLen = Len(Textbox.Text)
```
Und das Ganze natürlich dem entsprechenden Ereignis zuordnen.


----------



## III (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

also du musst im GotFocus Event des Textfeldes mit 

selStart und SelLength arbeiten.

Hier ein Beispiel:


```
Private Sub txtName_GotFocus(Index As Integer)
               txtName(Index).SelStart = 0
               txtName(Index).SelLength = Len(txtName(Index).text)
      End Sub
```

Zu txtName*(Index)*:
Index benötigst du nur wenn du mehrere Textfelder mit dem selben Namen hast.

Falls sonst noch was unklar sein sollte, schau mal in der MSDN nach.
Da hats gute Infos

Viel Spass


----------



## Luda (3. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank


----------

